# xmas stuff from my lovely boyfriend :)



## glam8babe (Dec 27, 2007)

I got quite alot of things this Christmas...but i LOVED what my boyfriend bought me...






Sexy la senza undies set 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 wooo i love it! its for a photoshoot im having soon and im sending the pics off to FHM if they turn out good




Elle Macpherson luxury body set.. this set is sooo nice i love it and i love super models so this is pretty nice 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in the set you get; body butter, manicure cream, pedicure cream, body cream, shower gel, body scrub, shower cap and one of them scrubby things 




Playboy water dispenser.. he knows how much i LOVE water, its all drink really so he thought it was a good idea to get me this lol.. its so cute!





Playboy emergency manicure kit... i hate it when im out and i chip a nail or something and it gets annoying i just have to rip it off... so this is pretty handy!





Katie Price perfume - stunning
i absolutly love this woman.. shes one of my idols





GOSH trio - the colours are exactly like some of the C-shock colours... i love those colours so i bought this trio for when i run out!
GOSH waterproof eyeshadow stick - not that good as a base but its ok incase i run out of UDPP or my paint
GOSH pigment - baby blue [i soo want MAC sky blue pigment but its a PRO and they dont have any PRO stores near me so i got this really cheap!]





ALL THE MAC HE BOUGHT ME!!! woo i love it all 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Eye brush set
Basic brush set
Both pigments sets [i love these!]
Cool holiday palette
sunbasque blush
MAC of Beauty powder - natural flare
Studio lights - ideal pink
Electric eel eyeshadow
Mi'lady eyeshadow duo
Bombshell lipstick
Pink poodle lipglass
183 brush [soo cute!]




Urban decay deluxe palette [this is gorgeous!]




Urban Decay midnight cowboy rides again set

and a few more things but i didnt have time to take pics!

and from the family i got:
a sony digi cam
a cross trainer - to get in shape!
chanel chance perfume [my second bottle i love it!]
Playboy purse with keyring with my initial on it
more jewelry
a pine wardrobe
lots of body products etc.
a red leather handbag [looks like a balenciaga]
leopard print pjs
dressing gown
and many more!


----------



## purrtykitty (Dec 27, 2007)

Great stuffs!!  Looks like you did well this Christmas.


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 27, 2007)

daaaaaaaaaaaaang girl!


----------



## fingie (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice haul--enjoy all of your goodies!


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

WOW girl!!! You got yourself a lovely bf!! I love everything you got..I need to make a trip to Lasenza this weekend to buy some stuff, don't they just have the most cutest stuff like the 'grumpy but gorgeous' nighties and PJ's!!

The playboy stuff are soo cute and don't you just LOVE GOSH and UD? I saw that tri but never thoght of getting but now that you mention that it's like the c shock i'm having second thoughts about it. Hehehe.. 
BTW you don't have to go to the PRO store in soho you can ring them up and they deliver the stuff to you. Just browse the site and note down what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tc gorgeous


----------



## newagetomatoz (Dec 28, 2007)

HOLY CRAP!!!  You have one incredible boyfriend!!  That is some of the best haulage I've seen in a while!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *nunu* 

 
_WOW girl!!! You got yourself a lovely bf!! I love everything you got..I need to make a trip to Lasenza this weekend to buy some stuff, don't they just have the most cutest stuff like the 'grumpy but gorgeous' nighties and PJ's!!

The playboy stuff are soo cute and don't you just LOVE GOSH and UD? I saw that tri but never thoght of getting but now that you mention that it's like the c shock i'm having second thoughts about it. Hehehe.. 
BTW you don't have to go to the PRO store in soho you can ring them up and they deliver the stuff to you. Just browse the site and note down what you want 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




tc gorgeous 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
haha thanks.. yes i love la senza! well there isnt one near me only at Newcastle so i have to order from the site. and yes ive sen those pjs they are so cute!
you should really get that GOSH quad - they are quite pigmented too!
and thanks ill have to order some when i get some money lol xxx


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

Lucky girl!


----------



## Miss_M (Dec 28, 2007)

Great hauls !! You certainly got spoiled this year !!


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 28, 2007)

Enjoy!!


----------



## prettygirl (Dec 28, 2007)

Wow!! You lucky gal 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Enjoy your goodies!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 x


----------



## Fairybelle (Dec 28, 2007)

OMG!!!  Love it ALL!!  LUCKY YOU!!  Beautiful products, and I especially love the lingerie and Playboy water dispenser!  Good luck with your photoshoot and the shot at FHM!  You're gonna wow them!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Fairybelle* 

 
_OMG!!! Love it ALL!! LUCKY YOU!! Beautiful products, and I especially love the lingerie and Playboy water dispenser! Good luck with your photoshoot and the shot at FHM! You're gonna wow them!!_

 
thanks hun


----------



## sambee (Dec 29, 2007)

That is just amazing! Love the makeup and Katie is a doll, love her.


----------



## missmacqtr (Dec 29, 2007)

wow! lovely! 

and the palyboy stuff are so cute ! enjoy


----------



## c00ki312 (Dec 29, 2007)

omg i love your presents...can i, like, be adopted into your family lol ive never heard anyone get a wardrobe as a present but i love all your gifts esp the undies and mac!


----------



## foxyqt (Dec 29, 2007)

wow!! amazing gifts =D luckyyyy hehe


----------



## nikki (Dec 29, 2007)

WoW!!!  Super haul!!


----------



## Melly44 (Dec 29, 2007)

I Love lasenza they have the cutest stuff there! i never realized there was one in england, thats wicked 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 your boyfriend spoiled you!


----------



## bellasera (Dec 29, 2007)

Wow your bf is a total sweetie!  I want those MAC holiday pigment sets sooo bad.


----------



## frocher (Dec 29, 2007)

Great stuff, how sweet of your Honey!  You'll love the buffer brush, it is phenomenal!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 30, 2007)

thanks everyone 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *bellasera* 

 
_Wow your bf is a total sweetie! I want those MAC holiday pigment sets sooo bad._

 
.. and you should try and get your hands on them now whilst you can! they are great and a good chance to try out different colours x


----------

